# Dam water release



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

I have heard that the water from the Pedrogao Grande dam is released during February,and is supposed to be a spectacular sight to witness,can anyone confirm the actual release date?


Thanks,

David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw it last year and it is indeed an incredible sight...... but I'd be surprised if they have a set date to do it and would guess it's done whenever the water levels warrant it. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Many thanksTM,it's as I suspected,it would difficult to set a date,especially with the amount of recent rainfall in Central Portugal of late!







David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd think they're probably releasing water now after all the rain we've had.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Hi Dreamweaver, we are fortunate to live a few kilometres from the Barragem do Cabril, yesterday in crossing the IC8 viaduct over the Rio Zezere we got a good sighting of 2 of the water sluices open to take the high water level pressure off the dam. Due to the excessive rainfall a couple of years ago the EDP staff at the dam had all 3 sluices open, we were fortunate to get a few images which I have still to upload to "flickr"!

To assist you, and, or indeed any other forum members wanting a commanding foto location, we recommend the public car parks at the Senhor Confianca church / Hotel at Pedrogao Pequeno.

Directions:- From Pedrogao Grande > after driving over the dam, on entering Pedrogao Pequeno, take the very first turn on the left, go up the hill till you come to a level area where again on the left > go up the hill > you will see the church and the hotel is further on behind the church > there is a stone slabbed area next to a large stone religious cross > Enjoy.

Apart from taking the striking fotos, we never forgot the vibrations coming from the collossal force of water flowing through the sluices.

Hope you get a chance...this weekend should be a good opportunity.

PS: Sunday, is the local market day in Pedrogao Pequeno.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your information,as the lake at Dornes has risen about 20 metres up the slip,I had presumed they had released the dam water about 2 or 3 weeks ago,given the opportunity this weekend,will try and get a visit in,once again,thanks for info.


David


----------

